# My first albumen prints



## windrivermaiden (Nov 6, 2006)

I've been meaning to make albumen prints for years and and after I saw a young man printing in albumen from old glass plate at this years Platypus party in Santa Fe I was so jazzed that I put forth the effort to go for it. 

Of course I had to wait for my albumen to denature so after starting it in July I could finally no longer control my urge to print it in October.
This is my first decent print. I had a steep learning curve...I dont have a dark room so I was improvising in my powder room and forgot that mirrors bounce light and fogged all but 2 pieces of paper I had sensitized..... long story short...I have 2 albumen prints to my name now!


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 6, 2006)

you did good, this looks alot like somthing i got once on kentmere  . . . or was it oriental paper, that i lith printed on, or tried to.  i used exhausted arista a+b lith developer with a tiny bit of dektol.

I LIKE THEM, and good job on the paper !


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lovely!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 7, 2006)

They are beautiful I would love to do some of them.


----------



## terri (Nov 7, 2006)

These turned out great!


----------

